# Puestos de frontera



## mariolo427 (Aug 23, 2008)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> viste la pelicula uruguaya "El baño del Papa"?...ashi mustran muchisimo sobra la fontera con Brasil en Rivera, cuando el protagonista cruza en bicicleta por el medio del campo para "Bagayear"...
> 
> mirenla quien le interesa!!!! puedan descargarla de taringa.net


yo alquile esa pelicula en blockbuster de atlanta.....tenia entendido que era en cerro largo la pelicula..........cacho otras peliculas uruguayas las pude ver por net.com


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

gracias por el dato...no se si se filmo en rivera o cerro largo...seguramente sea como decis vos...igual a lo que me referia era que ahi tambien uno se da cuenta como es la vida de frontera ..
abrazo


----------



## fordinews (Jul 22, 2008)

Se filmó en Cerro Largo, la ciudad que muestran es Melo y el paso de frontera es Aceguá.


----------



## Neófita (Nov 21, 2010)

chema1964 said:


> Una duda:¿hay en otra partes del mundo ejemplos como nuestras ciudades-limitrofes-fronteras de Chuy-Chui;Rivera-Livramento,etc.?


Tabatinga (Brasil) y Letícia (Colombia):








Al otro lado del río está Santa Rosa de Yavari, en Perú.


----------



## bsblord (Jul 2, 2010)

Sólo una colaboracion...

Fronteiras de Brasil.

*Guiana Francesa*










*Venezuela*










*Suriname*










*Guiana Inglesa*


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

*Lamentable situación en el puente de Fray Bentos*

*Más de ocho kilómetros de cola se formaron ayer en el puente de Fray Bentos, con miles de vehículos argentinos atascados en el regreso a su país tras el feriado de Carnaval. El ministro del Interior, Eduardo Bonomi, debió dar la orden para que se dejara pasar a los turistas sin realizar los trámites correspondientes.*










*El puente de Fray Bentos vivió ayer escenas dignas del cuento "La autopista del sur", de Julio Cortázar, con miles de turistas al rayo del sol y con sus autos atascados a causa del enorme flujo de vehículos y la lentitud en los trámites de Migración.*

Según un informe de Sandra Dodera para La Fraybentina y La República, se formaron colas de hasta 10 kilómetros de vehículos al rayo del sol, con las dificultades de los turistas para proveerse de agua y comestibles, además de episodios de descompensación.

"No puede ser que en países del Mercosur tengamos que hacer seis horas de espera para entrar y siete horas o más para poder salir del país. El próximo año elijo quedarme en Argentina. Nos lleva muchas horas de espera al rayo del sol optar por venir a Uruguay", dijo a Dodera un turista, vocero de las innumerables quejas que se hicieron sentir por parte de los visitantes argentinos.

Los turistas protestaron por los servicios higiénicos en el paso de Fray Bentos, las demoras, la falta de abastecimiento y reclamaron que las autoridades se hicieran presentes en el lugar.

Finalmente, ante una situación que solamente se agravaba con el paso del tiempo, aumentando las colas de vehículos, debió interceder el propio ministro del Interior, Eduardo Bonomi. Según informó Telemundo 12, Bonomi dio la orden a Migración para que dejara pasar los coches sin hacer los trámites correspondientes. Tras liberar el puente y distribuir los formularios entre los vehículos, la situación pudo solucionarse.

Vía │ Montevideo Portal


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

lamentable la verdad. Venir por pocos días y tener que comerse esa cola. Hay que agilizar mucho los tramites en la frontera. Y Habilitar más puestos para el control de los mismo. Porque las garitas para esta función ya están construidas


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

un familiar muy cercano trabaja alli.
estuvieron casi 7 años sin poder trabajar casi por la inactividad del puente, y como que se desarmo el equipo de trabajo que habia alli. Igual nunca fueron muchos, tener en cuenta que tambien tienen que atender el puerto y toda embarcacion que se mueve en la zona...
Desde que se abrio de nuevo el puente no han integrado mas personal, y pasa esto, son 4 gatos locos y desde Montevideo no lo solucionan, ellos alli hacen lo que pueden. Tambien tener en cuenta que del lado uruguayo se hacen todos los tramites, y los argentinos tambien tienen su personal de migraciones del lado uruguayo, y les ocurre lo mismo, para dejar entrar a argentina tienen que pedir papeles a cada coche que llega...


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

nico...u13 said:


> lamentable la verdad. Venir por pocos días y tener que comerse esa cola. Hay que agilizar mucho los tramites en la frontera. Y Habilitar más puestos para el control de los mismo. Porque las garitas para esta función ya están construidas


Lo que hay que hacer es un sistema como el Schengen de Europa para el Mercosur, o sea, abolir los controles en las fronteras internas del area y reforzarlos en las fronteras externas.


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

mm es casi imposible, el tiburón, teniendo en el Mercosur los países que tiene. Si no controlas lo que ingresa en cada auto . Esto sería un quilombo de de drogas , contrabando, electrodomésticos baratos, peor aún que lo que es ahora


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

14 de abril, 2011
*SEMANA DE TURISMO
Aumento de personal, puestos de control, servicios, y también de vigilancia en pasos de frontera*
Más puestos de control fronterizo, más funcionarios y una mayor coordinación con el fin de agilizar los trámites aduaneros, pero también mayor vigilancia. Esas fueron las principales disposiciones adoptadas este jueves 14, en vistas de las vacaciones de Semana de Turismo, durante una reunión mantenida por representantes de alto nivel de los distintos organismos estatales involucrados en el tema.
Los participantes en el encuentro manejaron previsiones realizadas por operadores turísticos que indicarían un aumento, en relación a períodos similares de años pasados, del flujo de personas por los pasos de frontera con Argentina y Brasil, así como del turismo interno.

En la reunión participaron representantes del Ministerio de Turismo y Deporte (Liliam Kechichian, subsecretaria); Dirección Nacional de Aduanas (Enrique Canon, director); Prefectura Nacional Naval (Federico Lebel, prefecto); Dirección Nacional de Transporte (Felipe Martín, director); Dirección Nacional de Policía Caminera (Jesús Cuadro, coordinador de Servicios Operativos, y Ruben Fernández, jefe de Relaciones Públicas), Dirección Nacional de Migración (Enrique Chabat, director); Dirección General de Servicios Agrícolas del MGAP (Inocencio Bertoni, director) y Dirección Nacional de Paso de Frontera ( Raúl Peluffo, director).

Tras destacar el esfuerzo interinstitucional que supuso la coordinación establecida, Kechichian anunció la instalación de 12 puestos de frontera en Fray Bentos, siete más de los existentes actualmente, y dos más de los hoy operativos en Paysandú.

Se incrementará igualmente el número de funcionarios operativos en el puerto de Colonia, y se dispondrá de guardias, para intervenir en caso de necesidad, en el puerto de Punta del Este y el aeropuerto de Laguna del Sauce.

El aumento del personal movilizado requirió de un esfuerzo presupuestal extra, señaló la subsecretaria. Funcionarios que hasta ahora trabajaban seis horas diarias harán en los próximos días entre ocho y diez, con la compensación correspondiente, ejemplificó.

La Dirección de Aduanas anunció que suspendió la licencia de su personal y reforzará los puestos fronterizos, al tiempo que dispuso de equipos móviles de control.

Varios funcionarios de Mercedes pasarán a desempeñarse en Fray Bentos, por ser el punto de ingreso de mayor saturación en estas fechas.

El Ministerio de Turismo editó folletería especial para estas vacaciones e incrementará los servicios prestados a los turistas en los pasos de frontera (por ejemplo, baños químicos).

Prefectura Nacional Naval reforzó sus dotaciones en Colonia, Fray Bentos, Salto y Paysandú. Lo mismo hizo Policía Caminera.

Migraciones y el Ministerio de Transporte acordaron enviar por vía electrónica, a los pasos de frontera, el listado de pasajeros que viajan en ómnibus con el fin de agilizar el trámite migratorio.

Kechichian también destacó el rol del Ministerio de Ganadería en la fiscalización.

La agilización de los trámites no equivale a descuidar los controles, advirtió Kechichian.

“Uruguay debe cuidar su seguridad y soberanía, por lo que se será muy firme en los controles”, señaló.

http://www.presidencia.gub.uy/sci/noticias/2011/04/2011041403.htm


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Ayudo con un porquito de aporte. Son fotos de enero de mi viaje a Colón y como era de ser, había que cruzar el río para decir que estuvimos en Uruguay jaja.


Foto de la playa municipal de Colón y de fondo el Puente Internacional Colón-Paysandú.










Cruzando el puente con dirección a Paysandú; muy lindas vistas desde el puente. Del lado izquierdo de la foto, se puede ver algunas torres de Paysandú.










Llegando a la aduana dando la vueltita caracol del puente.










La aduana










Paseando por Paysandú










Volviendo a Colón por el Puente de noche y lloviendo.










Bueno, espero que les guste :cheers:

Abrazo


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Mil gracias por las fotos Bauhas, están encantadoras y me alegra que te haya gustado el paseo...


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Bauhas


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

te pasaste bauhaus , muy lindas fotos, gracias


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Puestos de frontera en Perú*

Muy interesante el hilo, con su permiso coloco fotos del puesto de frontera entre Perú y Chile.

Puesto de frontera Santa Rosa, en el sur con Chile.(fotos por el forista Tiger Army)


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Frontera Perú-Ecuador*

Esta frontera esta unida por un puente internacional, es una zona muy comercial entre Tumbes(Perú) y Huaquillas(Ecuador).


----------



## Parlanchín (Nov 5, 2004)

Gracias por tus aportes chikobestia, las fotografías están muy interesantes... kay:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Gracias, que bueno que les haya gustado


----------



## arxegalego31 (Feb 28, 2009)

Muy buenas todas las fotos y aportes, a propósito de la pregunta que hicieron al principio con respecto a las localidades del mundo separadas por apenas una calle o incluso menos que eso, busquen en wikipedia información sobre la triple frontera entre Holanda, Bélgica y Alemania, he visto una foto donde se ve en el suelo una línea punteada que marca el límite internacional que pasa justo al lado de las mesas de la terraza de una cafetería!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

La unica frontera "Seca" con Argentina


Travesía 2014 por la Isla Martín García y Timoteo Domínguez. por Marcelo Braz, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

sería posible poblar esta isla?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo pondría un complejo turístico... aeropuerto ya tiene el otro lado:lol:

PD: Si no me engañan los sentidos, la parte argenta estaría en territorio uruguayo y la uruguaya en territorio argentino?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no, Timoteo esta al norte y martin garcia esta al sur
pero si esta dentro de territorio fluvial uruguayo, por lo tanto toda el agua que las rodea es Uruguay.


----------

